

Ask HN: Review my twitter search app - tjake
http://flocking.me

======
mullr
In the video you're talking about what you store, but I don't quite
understand. You store my tweets? All my friends' tweets? Why? Can I export
them from your system? Delete them later on? What happens when I close my
account?

~~~
tjake
yes we index your tweets so you can search them. if you never come back to the
site we stop indexing them.

You can revoke access to the app from here
<http://twitter.com/account/connections>

We don't yet support full delete of all history, but it's on our list.

Also, we are adding support for an api so you can interact with the
site/export your history programatically.

------
Tichy
Searching just friends should be useful, but I don't understand the
requirement to give access to my twitter account. In fact, I ended up not
trying it.

~~~
tjake
The only way to access your personal twitter stream is via authenticated
access, like any other twitter client.

~~~
Tichy
Only if my tweets are private, I should think. There are public methods for
getting a list of people I follow, and public methods for getting the tweets
of any person (except for private tweets). In combination, these two should
make my login credentials optional.

------
marshallk
it's nice. would be even nicer if there was some way to cache tweets from my
friends so I could search history. searching current can be done pretty well
with Tweetdeck, I think. Google Reader is archiving a lot of peoples' tweets.
See Dave Winer script to access. Nice smooth UI though.

~~~
tjake
this does search history from the point you create your account :) thx for the
feedback.

------
terryjsmith
I've definitely been looking for something like this. Just wish it had access
to further history :)

~~~
tjake
twitter api limits us to your history, we could resort to scraping perhaps?

~~~
terryjsmith
That's what I figured. Scraping might violate the TOS and would require an
actual search bot/crawler/parser as opposed to simple API access. I was more
complaining about the limits of Twitter in general; I think this is a huge
step in the right direction, kudos.

~~~
cabalamat
> Scraping might violate the TOS

If an orgasnisation publishes stuff on web pages, they can hardly object if
others choose to access that data!

------
Raphael

      friends'
    

OAuth says, "Please come back later."

------
dannyr
I like it. Been looking for an app like this.

+1 for the Trends.

